
Amazon Beats Analyst Expectations with $25.4B in Sales - Oatseller
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/22/amazon-handily-beats-analyst-expectations-stock-spikes-9/
======
sugarhight
Some interesting tidbits I read:

* AWS grew 78% from t̶h̶e̶ ̶p̶r̶e̶v̶i̶o̶u̶s̶ ̶q̶u̶a̶r̶t̶e̶r̶ the year-ago quarter!

* GE moving workload to AWS, downsizing from 34 data centers to 4.

~~~
ojbyrne
I think you misread the AWS growth paragraph, it is 78% year over year:

"Amazon reported net AWS sales of $2.085 billion, up from $1.169 billion in
the same quarter a year earlier. That’s a 78% jump in net sales for the
company’s AWS business, which it started breaking out earlier this year. It’s
even a big quarter-over-quarter jump: Amazon $1.82 billion in net sales for
AWS in the previous quarter. It’s reporting $5.5 billion in AWS net sales for
the first nine months of the year, compared to $3.2 billion in the first nine
months of the year prior."

------
gt565k
AMZN stock has almost doubled since January this year... that's insane

~~~
dreaminvm
Might actually be worth enduring the inhospitable work culture for returns of
this magnitude on RSUs.

~~~
seansmccullough
The issue is the RSUs are super backloaded.

~~~
dreaminvm
From what I know talking to AMZN engineers, they still vest over 4 years, but
you do not get a big chunk of it until year 3.

Probably still worthwhile when the $200k initial grant turns out to be worth
2-3X more after 4 years.

edit: typo

~~~
gohrt
Last I saw (a long time ago, stock was <$100/share), the grants were
$50K/4years ($2.5k/$7.5k/$20k/$20k)

~~~
seansmccullough
I think that's still the target.

------
dmourati
Put money in on Monday so pretty pleased with this. I was hoping for $600.
After market today trading $620-630.

------
scarymonstergt
nice to see them crush earnings for the past 2 quarters after all the super
smart analysts were doubting if they could make any money for the year before
that...

